# Greetings from North East Wisconsin!



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Ray.


----------



## daltongang (Jul 29, 2009)

Welcome to ArcheryTalk! :darkbeer:

set from my electronic carrier pigeon


----------



## 4him (Jan 14, 2011)

Welcome to Archery Talk !


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi



professir said:


> I love Harleys, playing music, photography and wifing.


I'm almost afraid to ask but whats wifing??


----------



## professir (Apr 23, 2012)

Wifing- the care and feeding of one's wife. :wink:


----------



## UKNick (Apr 20, 2012)

professir said:


> Wifing- the care and feeding of one's wife. :wink:


A good thing :thumbs_up what do you play if you don't mind me asking? and what do you play it on? I play a bit of guitar and a bit on the piano. Mainly learn to play the stuff I like to hear but I did write a few songs in my younger days.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## professir (Apr 23, 2012)

UKNick- I play, fiddle, mandolin, banjo, guitar, dobro, steel guitar, autoharp and some native american flutes. I play a lot of old time Gospel, blues, anything acoustic. More limited now with a bad right arm and neck, but still making a LOT of noise on the back porch!


----------



## Buellhunter (Sep 2, 2006)

Welcome
I worked at HD/Buell in Appleton WI from 2004 til 2007
Great area, I loved it up there.


----------

